# any one with experience with surrogacy in Thailand?



## chriscyy (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if anyone have experience with surrogacy service in Thailand?  we are gay couple from USA and are planning on having our own children through egg donor and surrogate.  I have done research on surrogacy in Thailand and it seems that it is possible that the the person who provided the sperm will be the father on birth certificate (and the surrogate mother will be the mother by local Thai law).  
I have checked with US state department and they don't seem to think there will be any problem getting the baby born through surrogacy to return to USA as long as the paternity link is proven.  
on the other hand, I have read that there is a risk that IPs have to go through lengthy adoption process in Thailand in order to return home with baby.

anyone have done this through Thailand before.  any information or advise will be helpful.


----------

